# loss at 17wks...



## jen435

Hey ladies. I'm new to this website and hoping to find others that are trying to conceive to talk with. After almost a year of ttc my husband and i had our first bfp in Feb 2012. We where sooo excited for our October son. Well at our 15wk scan we where sent to the children's hospital of Philadelphia to find out he was diagnosed with left hypoplastic ventricular heart syndrome and heterotaxy which is associated with other chromosomal defects. Our heart was broken and we lost our son. We named him Liam john. I had to have a d&e done may 17. The doctor said I should wait a week to have intercourse and at least one cycle before trying again... has anyone here had this procedure done or know anyone that has had success? I guess it wouldn't hurt to know what to expect whether it be good or bad. I hope there are some ladies that would mind sharing their experiences. Wishing you all the very best and i am very sorry for everyone's loss... heaven has so many angels... I hope we will all be blessed with ones that stay next time..


----------



## Cetarari

:hugs:
Sorry for your loss. We lost our Daughter at 23 weeks at the beginning of January. 

I haven't had a D&C myself but a family member had to have one after a miscarriage and went on to have 2 beautiful children. There was a gap of a year between the D&C and her BFP, but she didn't feel ready to try again straight away. 

It may take a month or two for your cycle to return to normal in any case, my cycle returned after 9 weeks and after 2 anovulatory cycles, I finally ovulated this last cycle (some 4 months after we lost our daughter). Hopefully you won't have to wait so long for your normal cycle to return (I have PCOS which didn't help).

I hope everything works out for you, it does get better, I promise. :hugs:


----------



## nicksi27

Hello
so sorry for your loss - sending you lots of :hugs: i lost my baby boy in february at 20+5. we found out on the 20 week scan that his little heart had stopped it was the worst moment of my life. I gave birth two days later but didnt have a D&C. Ive read loads of positive stories of peole having healthy babies after D&C. It also taken me a few cycles to ovulate but i know i ovulated last month :) so i guess its back to ttc again :growlmad:

I hope you find some peace in the coming weeks - you will probably go through so many emotions and have many ups and downs but things will get easier. :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

I lost my daughter on May 26 2011. I was a day shy of 17 weeks. I was due nov 4th 2011. She would be 6 months old by now :( I got pg by surprise in feb and once the excitement settled we were sooo looking forward to our anomoly scan to find out if we were going shopping for pink or blue. Well we didnt quite make it that far as at my routine dr apt, there was no HB. I was sent for bloods and an u/s. She was gone :( Just a few more days and we will be reaching her 1st bday in heaven. I am not yet pg a year later but not for lack of trying. I would definately suggest waiting AT LEAST one full cycle before trying again because even though you feel OK physically, your heart needs time to grieve before moving on :hugs:


----------



## DueSeptember

*Aww I am sorry for your Loss...My water Broke at 23 weeks and I had my Baby at 24 weeks she didnt make it  we are going to TTC in September because this summer I am going to Have a BLAST because when I have my rainbow baby everything will be for Baby I cant wait *


----------



## jennijunni

We lost a son, Judah at 17 weeks on June 4, 2011. It was the worst thing we have been through. He would have been our 5th child. I almost died when I had him, and that made it even worse. We got pregnant after 2 waiting 2 cycles, because I needed a D&E, everything was great, but sadly we lost that baby, a girl at 15 weeks, I had another D&E. We got pregnant again after 3 cycles, and just found out at my 10 week appointment, that I have a blighted ovum. It has been a really shitty year for us. And we are devastated. Though a blighted ovum, for me, is easier emotionally to deal with. I am waiting 2 weeks to try to miscarry naturally, my placenta is still growing, so I am still pregnant, and if it does not happen within 2 weeks, we will have another D&E. I am so dreading it. It is not a bad procedure, I just dont want to deal with it again.


----------



## collie_crazy

I am so sorry for your loss. Liam John is a beautiful name :hugs: 

I lost my daughter in July 2011 to a chromosome defect too - called Turner Syndrome :cry: I had to deliver my daughter but 8 weeks later I ended up needing a D&C because I had retained placental tissue that was causing problems. We were told we could TTC straight away and we did, but we didn't catch that first cycle. We did the next though and I am now nearly 33 weeks pregnant with my beautiful rainbow son. 

I was obsessed with falling pregnant after my loss - but then when I did it brought with it a whole host of emotions that I wasn't really expecting. It has been a very very tough year for us! Good luck to you :hugs: I hope you have your rainbow soon x


----------



## littleANDlost

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss hun. I lost my first little girl at 20 weeks but didn't start trying again for a few months so i can't help you with that. Just wanted to send my hugs and thoughts to you.


----------



## SabrinaKat

:hugs:


----------



## dizzy65

:hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I'm so sorry about your sweet little Liam, love his name. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Thank you ladies! I'm so sorry to hear of every that has lost. Congrats to you all that started trying again and are now expecting. I am wishing you all the best. :hugs:

My ob just gave us the okay two weeks after my d&c. Not sure if its to soon to try but I miss feeling my son move around in me. My dh didn't get to experience what it feels like yet but hopefully he will know what I'm talking about in the near future. I am ready to try again and I think the holidays will be extremely hard without Liam here with us but to have his brother or sister in my tummy will bring me great joy. Though I will always miss my son.

I really love your quote "if there was a stairway to heaven, I would climb it and bring you home" I think I messed that up but I saw it on your signature and had to let you know I love it!!!


----------



## Preggies

I miscarried feb 28th at 17 weeks and got pregnant again april 28th. I waited just the one cycle. Everything so far so good!!! My doctor said I didn't have to wait.


----------

